# Pay - Info



## nataashaj10 (May 13, 2015)

Hi

I am on an 820 visa and trying hard to get a full time job. 

However I have got a few casual job offers which I plan to take up. 

I have a query regarding the pay. There s this company which is a small e commerce company which needs help with some support operations . She has offered me 18$ post tax per hour. Was wondering if thats too low or alright?

I am a software engineer and an MBA , ofcourse new to melbourne.

Looking forward to your replies.

Nataasha


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It doesn't matter what qualifications you have in Australia depends on the job you are doing we have the same award rate for all doing the same job.

It me it is odd that they are quoting you after tax as majority of places quote before tax.

You should be told what award the job fits under then you can check out the award rate on fair work Australia.

Sorry I can't help any further as I don't know what work that entails. If it is an unskilled job it sounds about right.


----------



## kroniq (May 19, 2015)

According to this website you would be earning $26.66 per hour before tax (non-resident) 
ATO PAYG | Calculator

...but I agree with @Mish it does sound strange that you would be quoted an after tax rate.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They would be a resident for tax purposes so the hourly rate would be less, probably $20-$21 per hour gross.

This is what you would expect at a job with no degree (or less).


----------

